# Cost of cooking for your dog?



## kurai_rakuen (Aug 16, 2009)

I want to switch my dog from commercial dog food to home cooked meals. I bought some dog recipe books and some books on dog nutrition (written by a canine nutritionist) and I talked to my vet about it (she was very supportive and thought it was a great idea. Surprising to me since most people I know say that many vets have been brainwashed by dog food companies and I really wanted her support before I switched his diet). 

So, I want to get started but I was wondering how much (estimated) most of you who home cook spend on your dogs food that you prepare yourself? Do you get meat from the butcher? I know that's probably a good place to get organs, but is the meat pricier? Do you cook for your dog everyday or do you make a months worth and store it in a freezer? 

Also, any advice for someone just starting to cook for their 75lb baby would be greatly appreciated. I want to do what's best for my boy. <3


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you looked into feeding raw? This way you won't even have to cook. There's a whole section dedicated to raw feeding.

B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I feed raw and spend about $100.00 per month for 4 animals (1 GSD and 3 cats).

It's quite high right now because I am feeding some rabbit, goat, and lamb which is exspensive around here.

I bought 400lbs of turkey for $150 a few months back and still have over 100lbs left.


----------



## kurai_rakuen (Aug 16, 2009)

I actually did look into feeding raw, but I like to cook and that's one of the reasons I wanted to do a 'home-cook' diet instead. I think they are both (raw and home-cooked) are both much more nutritious and beneficial than most if not all, commercial dog food. I personally, just want to cook it. ^_^

Wow! Only 100? I've been doing research on the internet and the cheapest turkey I found was about $30 for 36 lbs! Where do you buy your meats Elizabeth. Logan would love absolutely love rabbit, goat and lamb too! That seems so cheap!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I buy my meats from local farmers and my butcher. I get deals because I buy in bulk and I keep coming back!


----------



## kurai_rakuen (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry, I noticed I spelled your name incorrectly. ^^;;

That's really cool. I'm not sure there are many local farmers in my home of Sacramento California, but I'm sure there's a butcher shop somewhere around here. Kind of wished I lived in a town instead of a city. They are probably more readily available.

You probably have a HUGE chest freezer or something. 400 lbs of meat is no joke. XD


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I actually live in the city but our city is surrounded by farms.

I do have a huge chest freezer as well.


----------



## kurai_rakuen (Aug 16, 2009)

That's interesting. I should see where the closest farmland is to Sacramento.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

i homecook meals for my mia after being fed up about her stomach issues and the bills! knock on wood she is doing grt. i spend about less than $ 80 a mnth. but having said that her food is this= morning- ground extra lean beef or chicken cooked mixed with *very little* eukanuba + sometimes little bit of yoghurt and sweet pot(also boiled/cooked), evening sometimes 2 raw chicken legs or same thing as morning. Now pl. consider that she is a very poor eater. she only needs a little bit. ocassionally i'll add add livers, hearts etc to her ground beef. boiled.trying to get her to eat more beggies but in vain. i dont think i spend that much on her. if i count the eukanuba which lasts for ever and ever i think may be $100 a month.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to a meat wholesaler and buy
your meat. it's cheaper. you might have to buy
a little more than you want but bring
it home and break it down into portions and freeze it.

i feed my dog can, kibble, cooked boneless and skinless
chicken breast, raw ground beef, and fish.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm in Sacramento and also homecook 

I buy meat from Costco. Comparing cost doesn't work though, Max can only have lamb, and it's $$$


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I shop at Costco too Lisa... I love getting good deals there! 

Just the other day we got some lamb "ON SALE" because they guy heard I was feeding it to the dog. The manager discounted about 6lbs of it for me because it was "close to the last sale date".


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

kurai_rakuen said:


> That's really cool. I'm not sure there are many local farmers in my home of Sacramento California, but I'm sure there's a butcher shop somewhere around here.


Just east of Sac, towards Jackson, are lots of farms and ranches, though I've never looked into buying meat from them. I even pass the rendering plant everyday on my way into work.

There are probably also some ranchers in the Elk Grove area - I don't know about the Rio Linda area - maybe fresh eggs thataway.

Swingel's butcher in Jackson:
Swingle Meat Company, Jackson, CA : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local
and then there is the Mad Butcher:
Mad Butcher Meat - Home
I know that the butcher at Costco orders extra lamb for us, since I buy a case at a time.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I shop at Costco too Lisa... I love getting good deals there!
> 
> Just the other day we got some lamb "ON SALE" because they guy heard I was feeding it to the dog. The manager discounted about 6lbs of it for me because it was "close to the last sale date".


Way cool!

I was there the other day, and it was a differen guy. When he brought out the box, he said, "for the dogs, right?" I guess they know me now!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha.. I don't go often (usually when my Dad or Grandpa comes to visit) so when I do I never get the same person! I might be able to strike a deal if it was.. lol.

I'm a student so my Dad always likes to stock our cupboards and freezers, he always tells me "this is for you and your sister - NOT the dog or cats!!!" Of course, most of it goes to the animals... lol.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> ....he always tells me "this is for you and your sister - NOT the dog or cats!!!" Of course, most of it goes to the animals... lol.


That's too funny :rofl:


----------



## kurai_rakuen (Aug 16, 2009)

I heard Costco has some pretty good deals. I usually shop at food maxx. I heard from some people that Winco is cheap too, but I've never shopped there so I don't know.

Thanks for all the input guys. Do you have any other type of suggestions for me?


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm in Sac too (small world!), which Costco are you guys going to? I am near the one in Rancho Cordova.

I can tel you that Winco is indeed cheap on the whole, especially their bulk food bins (for grains if you choose to include them in the diet) but I've never shopped there seriously for meats for a dog.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

As an example, this recipe yields approximately 10 cups of food:

3 lbs boneless skinless chicken breast
8 oz fruit (usually peach, pear or apple)
8 oz veggie (usually peas, broccoli, or string beans)

I always buy the chicken on sale for about $2/lb, fruit I try to use organic canned or fresh estimate $1.50, and I use frozen veggies say $1. Rounding up for tax, I'd say no more than $10.00, or $1 per cup of home cooked food.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I live in Ontario Canada, so my Costco would be quite a ways away for you to shop at!


----------



## kurai_rakuen (Aug 16, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I live in Ontario Canada, so my Costco would be quite a ways away for you to shop at!


Probably. 

Though I have a friend who lives in Ontario, that would give me an excuse to visit. 

Me: Hey, how are you. Just thought I'd stop by on my way to Costco in Ontario for my dog's meat! Good to see you.

She'd think me mad. :wild:


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

The one thing many people do not factor into the cost of feeding is the choice of food can directly impact the health of mouth (i.e. periodontal disease).

So, someone may opt for a kibble meal, canned, etc... and not include raw meaty bones in their diet. That being the case, the lesser cost to feed becomes an increase in cost to clean teeth at the vet each year, other health ailments due to periodontal disease, brushing the dogs teeth, etc.... 

Turkey necks, chicken necks, chicken quarters, legs, etc.... are all pretty inexpensive to get. For my 3 dogs we are spending around $100 or less per month to feed Raw Meaty Bones + Offal (organs, tripe). See the Raw section of the board for more information.

My mini dachshund has lost 1/2 of his teeth because he was kibble fed and had cans at different times of his life. While some feeding off the plate is fine (i.e. cooked foods) or maybe a requirement for some to cook, just make sure to take good care of those teeth by including some crunchy, edible raw meaty bones to clean those teeth a few days a week at minimum.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Ucdcrush said:


> I'm in Sac too (small world!), which Costco are you guys going to? I am near the one in Rancho Cordova.
> 
> I can tel you that Winco is indeed cheap on the whole, especially their bulk food bins (for grains if you choose to include them in the diet) but I've never shopped there seriously for meats for a dog.



My main Costco is the RC one too! However, I buy the meat in Folsom - just happened to get in a conversation with that particular butcher that day. Funny how they sometimes carry different things, so even though it's a pain, I use Folsom for the meat run.

The only WinCo I know of is in Folsom. Is there another one around? In the RC area?


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

LisaT said:


> My main Costco is the RC one too! However, I buy the meat in Folsom - just happened to get in a conversation with that particular butcher that day. Funny how they sometimes carry different things, so even though it's a pain, I use Folsom for the meat run.
> 
> The only WinCo I know of is in Folsom. Is there another one around? In the RC area?


There is one in Orangevale, but for me it's easier to just drive up 50 to the one in Folsom. I know of some GREAT spots they could put one in R.C.  , but until then, I'll go to Folsom. Good thing they are open 24 hours, that makes it convenient to go when I get up early. I only wish Costco was open earlier..


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks, I didn't think there was another one around close - I don't get out to Orangevale much at all.


----------

